# what to do with 1/2 stick (1/4 cup) of cannabutter?



## khemical7 (Sep 15, 2013)

So, I'm trying to get a good ratio for ISO hash oil to butter. Going to only do 1/4 cup at a time and bake small batches of.. Well, that's where I need help.. I don't know what to make lol. Anyway, my objective is to find a good ratio of oil to butter without wasting much product(that's why I'm only processing a 1/4 cup at a time). I made about a gram of some really nice oil a couple days ago for this batch (I do a single QWISO wash each time following same steps, always getting a consistent good quality end product), went ahead and made the first test batch of butter tonight, but still have no viable ideas on what to make in the morning.. Was thinking about hard candy, but the recipes I found were just too much work to have to do every few days until I get a suitable result.. Any ideas?

here's a pic of the butter i have already made:


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

Rice crispys


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 15, 2013)

first off, use grain extraction if ingesting. make cookies, just add more butter if needed and eat as many as it takes. you do this by eating a few and waiting bout 2 hours to see the effect.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

U can make cookies or brownies or frosting shit u can even put it on ribs.Whatever floats your boat! I personally enjoy teas . I use nuggs and add a little bit of butter to boiling water with some stems..u got the butter already made use that and your qwiso add it to the warm/ hot water after u boiled some stems in it for a few minutes finish it with a squirt of lemon and some honey tastes great. Its easy and u can make it in 5 min! Start with a lower dose and work your way up.


----------



## khemical7 (Sep 15, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Rice crispys


i love this idea, but i just feel this first batch would be too weak, it calls for 5 cups of rice crispies for a batch that includes 1/4 cup of butter.. and thats for a huge cake pan.. lol i just dont want to have to eat that much stuff.. but yea, when i get the ratios right, i was definately thinking canna-crispies.


i should have been more clear.. what i'm looking for is a recipe that uses 1/4 cup of butter to make 2-4 servings.. any ideas would be apreciated


----------



## khemical7 (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to try this: http://www.food.com/recipe/easy-peanut-butter-balls-36772

It makes 24 small peanut butter balls, but being peanut butter balls, that's like 2 servings for me and my girlfriend lol

Edit: made 12 large ones instead lol half are gone.. Awaiting results


----------



## khemical7 (Sep 16, 2013)

Results were good, not overly powerful, nice relaxed feeling, was able to sleep through the night, which I usually have trouble with. Considering the amount I ate for these effects, and that final product will be doubled up, I think 2.5-3 grams of oil per 1/4 cup (full batches being 1/2 cup containing 5-6 grams) would be about right to make a nice consistent and easily dosed batch.

Going to have some extra trim and stuff to make some oil to test this with in the next couple weeks. Will update with results.


----------



## aisach (Sep 23, 2013)

khemical7 said:


> huge cake pan.. lol i just dont want to have to eat that much stuff...


You're kidding, right? Rice Krispy treats are heaven on the tongue. LOL . 
Desperate times call for desperate measures.
Or make alfredo. Uses a lot of butter and parmesan. And noodles, and cream. More heaven!


----------



## midge63 (Oct 5, 2013)

Brownies for 2


Ingredients:


Servings:2
Units: US | Metric


1/4 cup shortening (I substitute 1/4 of canna butter)
3 tablespoons baking cocoa
1 large egg
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
Directions:


1 Preheat oven to 350°F.
2 Cream shortening and cocoa.
3 Beat in egg, sugar and vanilla.
4 Combine the dry ingredients and add to the creamed mixture.
5 Beat until combined and then stir in walnuts.
6 Spread mixture into a greased 8x4x2 loaf pan.
7 Bake 15 to 20 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near center comes out clean.




This is my most requested recipe from those I bake for.


----------

